# PC geht einfach aus



## frEnzy (9. September 2010)

Da hier ja gerade ein Profi ist um Fragen zu beantworten, wollte ich mich mal vertrauensvoll an Sie wenden, denn mein Rechner geht mitunter einfach aus. 

Es gibt drei Arten, wie der Rechner ausgeht. Naja, eigentlich nur zwei und eine dritte so halb... irgendwie. Also folgende Situationen gibt es:

- "Plopp", Rechner ist aus. Ohne Vorwarnung. Einfach aus. Es dauert keine Zeit, kein Bluescreen, nichts. Einfach aus. Egal ob Idle oder Lastbetriebt, egal ob Windowsdesktop oder in einem Spiel.

- Bluescreen für ca. 1-2 Sekunden, dann ist der Rechner auch aus. In der kurzen Zeit lässt sich leider nicht lesen, was da steht.

- Und der halbe Fall: Der Rechner friert ein. Tut nichts mehr und muss hart resettet werden.

Es gibt leider keine bestimmte Situation, mit der man den Fall eingrenzen könnte. Ich habe momentan zwei Verdächtige:

1. Das Mainboard (hat eh ne Macke: Der LAN Chip ging noch nie und ne Zeit lang ging es mal gar nicht an --> seit einer spontanen Selbstheilung funktioniert es aber wieder)

2. Das Netzteil. Es ist ein relativ neues 400 Watt Netzteil von be-quiet und die runterfahrproblematik ist noch neuer. Vor dem Einbau des Netzteils gab es keine Probleme dieser Art.

Können Sie durch die genannte Fehlerbeschreibung sagen, ob das Netzteil in Frage kommt oder ob es eher das Board oder ein anderer Grund sein könnte? Ich hoffe, Sie können mir helfen 

MfG
Steffen


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. September 2010)

Hallo frEnzy

Kannst du bitte deine Systemkonfiguration posten?
Von welchem 400W Netzteil sprichst du genau?


----------



## frEnzy (9. September 2010)

Oh ja, klar ^^

- Netzteil: Be Quiet STRAIGHT POWER BQT E7-400W
- Mainboard: Zotac GeForce 9300-ITX-WiFi
- CPU: C2D E8500
- CPU-Cooler: Corsair H50
- 4GB DDR2-800 Ram von GeiL
- 4 be-quiet Lüfter (3 mal 12 cm Silentwings (einer davon als PWM und einer im Netzteil); 1 14 cm SilentWings, ausblasend im Case-Deckel)
- MSI *Schlagmichtot* GTX 275
- SATA DVD-Brenner von LG
- 750GB SATA Festplatte
- Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Öhm... ich glaube das wars an interessanter Hardware. Tut mir leid, dass ich das vergessen habe im ersten Posting ^^


----------



## frEnzy (10. September 2010)

Ne Antwort wäre geil ^^ Weil ich habe hier ein neues Mainboard liegen und warte mit dem Einbau nur noch auf ein Statemant hier


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. September 2010)

Hallo frEnzy

Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Grafikkarte den Überstromschutz des Netzteiles auslöst, was daraufhin abschaltet.
Den Rest, den du anführst, lässt eher nicht auf das Netzteil schließen.
Da du schon vermutest, dass das bisher verwendete Board nicht ganz heile ist, solltest du das Verhalten mit deinem neuen Board testen.


----------



## frEnzy (10. September 2010)

Überstromschutz... hm... es passiert ja auch im Idle. Naja, ich probiers mal mit dem neuen Board. Das ist eh besser als mein jetziges und es hätte mir irgendwie leid getan, es einfach wieder zurück zu schicken. Wenn der Fehler anhält, weiß ich ja was als nächstes ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## frEnzy (16. September 2010)

Update: Ich habe das Mainboard getauscht (von Zotac GeForce 9300-ITX-WiFi auf Asrock P43 Pro/USB3) und siehe da: Das Problem ist nicht weg sondern hat sich verändert 

Jetzt brauchts in etwa drei Versuche, bis der PC über den Bios-Screen am Anfang weg kommt und Windows läd. Dafür stürzt er im Betrieb so gut wie nie mehr ab. Leider funktionierte der Core 2 Duo E8500 in dem Board nicht, da dann gar nichts passierte, außer das alles anging, sich die Grafikkarte aber nicht fertig initialisierte und dadurch war natürlich auch irgendwie Ende.

Nun läuft mein alter Pentium E6300 wieder in der Kiste, denn damit startet alles. Also wird es wohl doch das Netzteil gewesen sein, dass wohl überlastet war. Das Ersatznetzteil liegt auch schon bereit (ist aber von der Konkurenz). Das sollte genug Power haben ^^ Und das "alte" be-quiet wird dann einfach in den noch entstehenden Rechner für meine Frau verbaut, damit die nicht ständig meinen Knecht zum Sims 3 Spielen missbraucht  Hoffentlich läuft dann auch der E8500 wieder


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. September 2010)

Hallo frEnzy

Wie hast du die GTX275 an das Netzteil angeschlossen?


----------



## frEnzy (17. September 2010)

Da das Netzteil nur einen Anschluss für die Grafikkarte bietet, habe ich den genutzt und aus den anderen beiden Leitungen, die für die Laufwerke da sind, per Adapter den zweiten Anschluss der Grafikkarte angeschlossen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. September 2010)

Hallo frEnzy

Mit der anderen CPU funktioniert dein Rechner wieder einwandfrei?

Hast du auf beiden Boards das aktuellste BIOS aufgespielt?


----------



## Philipus II (17. September 2010)

Ich vermute eigentlich nicht, dass das BeQuiet E7 zu schwach ist. Die Leistung müsste für das System definitiv ausreichen. Gerade Abstürze beim Betrieb ohne Last liegen sicher nicht an einem zu schwachen Netzteil.

Natürlich könntest du ein defektes E7 abbekommen haben. Auch wenn das E7 keineswegs auffällig Ausfall- oder DOA-Raten hat- hin und wieder bekommt einer ein defektes Exemplar ab. Um das auszuschliessen, könntest du das Netzteil mal in einem anderen System testen.

Die GTX 275 ähnelt stark der GTX 280. Diese wiederrum ist berühmt für ihre Anforderungen ans Netzteil durch schnelle Lastwechsel, Seasonics S12II 430 steigen da gerne aus. Von den E7 habe ich das aber noch nirgends gehört und halte es daher für unwahrscheinlich.

Zwischen E8500 und E 6300 liegen zudem nicht gerade Welten bei der Leistungsaufnahme.

Ich persönlich würde jetzt als nächstes mal die CPU testen. Die Fehlerbeschreibung passt auch dazu.


----------



## frEnzy (17. September 2010)

Na geil  Netzteil getauscht und das Problem ist das gleiche. Aber es kommt noch besser! Ich wollte den Tipp von Stefan@be quiet! nachkommen und ein Biosupdate machen. Da der Rechner bisher ja auch unter Windows problemlos lief, war das ja ne recht sichere Angelegenheit... dachte ich... war es natürlich nicht  Der PC ist natürlich mitten im Biosupdate abgestürzt und nu ist das Bios im Arsch, der Rechner funktioniert gar nicht mehr und ich bekomme das große Kotzen! Jetzt muss ich erstmal hoffen, dass ich das Board trotzdem noch umtauschen kann... drückt mir die Daumen!!

@Philipus II: Schade, dass ich deine Nachricht erst jetzt gelesen habe. Vielleicht finde ich ja jemanden, der die Karte tauscht oder haben will.


----------



## Philipus II (17. September 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Na geil  Netzteil getauscht


Damit ist das Netzteil sehr sehr wahrscheinlich unschuldig.
Ich würde daher vorschlagen, du kontaktierst einen Mod und lässt dir in der passenden Sektion weiterhelfen.
Sonst: mein Beileid...


----------



## frEnzy (17. September 2010)

Jo, be-quiet! wurde durch mein "Experiment" in allen Anklagepunkten für unschuldig befunden und frei gesprochen. Trotzdem Danke für die vielen Tipps und für die Hilfe bei der Fehlersuche  Vielleicht hilft der Thread ja irgendjemandem später einmal, der das gleiche Problem hat.


----------



## BigBubby (17. September 2010)

Ich hatte den gleichen Fall bei uns in der Werkstatt, da war die Grafikkarte defekt. Da ist einfach Blackscreen gekommen. Egal ob Bios oder Windows. Nach einer gewissen Zeit. (nur mal als Tipp)


----------



## MLenox (4. August 2012)

sorry falscher thread.


----------



## be quiet! Support (6. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da die Thematik scheinbar abgeschossen ist, haben wir auch den Thread geschlossen.


----------

